# The President throws the first pitch



## kbm8795 (Mar 30, 2008)

YouTube Video














I'm sure those people are screaming..."Booooshhh"


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought the thread title was, "The President throws the first punch". I didn't know what the deal was at the beginning, I thought Bush was going to sucker punch someone, he looked a little pissed.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 30, 2008)

He's on steroids, investigation, investigation!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 31, 2008)

Paul Lo Duca refused to catch the first pitch.  It's quite interesting, because he refused to catch a pitch he should have caught in the 9th inning allowing Atlanta to tie the game up.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 31, 2008)

To be honest I didn't think the boooing was that loud...but yeah we all know his approval rating is shit.

The key take away I got from the video was....Bush has a got a hell of an arm.

This one is actually quite funny:
YouTube - President Bush Throws a Strike at the 2001 World Series


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2008)

he's a good pitcher.


----------



## brogers (Mar 31, 2008)

People who are booing really showed their class (or lack thereof).


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2008)

i agree.


----------



## kbm8795 (Mar 31, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> he's a good pitcher.




ABC reported that he practiced all last week on the South Lawn.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 31, 2008)

kbm8795 said:


> ABC reported that he practiced all last week on the South Lawn.



  I can just picture...I doubt he did it "all" week though.  Prolly just a couple of quick sessions on the lawn for PR


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Paul Lo Duca refused to catch the first pitch. It's quite interesting, because he refused to catch a pitch he should have caught in the 9th inning allowing Atlanta to tie the game up.


Any links?

I liked him with the Mets but this is the reason they let him go.... he can be a handful.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2008)

brogers said:


> People who are booing really showed their class (or lack thereof).



Seems pretty appropriate to me.  Especially with a 30% approval rating.


----------

